# Dominant Eye



## Airport22 (May 12, 2012)

I am left handed but I do everything right handed. I have the IQ Retina Lock Bow Sight. I shoot right handed and my dominant eye is the left eye. Does this make a difference in sighting or not? How do I correct this if it does? Thanks


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

I am right handed but have a dominant left eye. Shoot which way you want but I shoot by closing my dominant eye and shoot with my right. Shoot as good as the pros in my area that way.


----------



## Airport22 (May 12, 2012)

That's what I've been doing! Thanks a lot for the information. Will keep doing it by closing my dominant eye.


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol lucky you, you are training to close dominant eye. I'm right handed but left eye dominant. Training to close recessive eye. Kinda regret I didn't go your path but, alas, I guess I'm doing better than I expected being all goofy for my body and brain


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i deal with this every week, over the years i have found that it works better if your RT. handed left eyed dom. just to close the left eye. you will loose some field of depth. but you wont have to buy a left handed bow and learn all over...most say its very hard and its not natural......


----------



## bo_cephus (Jan 20, 2012)

I have the same issue. I'm left eye dominant and shoot a gun left handed, but I shoot my bow right handed. I would love to be able to shoot with both eyes open but it just will not work. I have to close my left (dominant) eye.


----------



## pat13b (Nov 7, 2010)

Have you tried a blinder? I'm also left eye dom and was closing my left eye but it was not comfortable and found that a simple blinder allowed me to shoot both eyes open and much more relaxed with both eyes. Everyone is different but a simple piece of cardboard attached to your hat is simple quick and most of all a cheap thing to try.

-pat13b


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

My pro shop owner was getting mad at me once for continuously closing my left eye while I was first shooting his left hand recurve. Force of habit from shooting guns. He said he'll put an eyepatch over my right eye so I can keep looking out my left. Says it's a real tool to train one in shooting left eyed while being a right hand everyday. Might wanna see into that.


----------

